
Important Changes to Mandrill – Mandrill Email Platform Blog - jbrooksuk
http://blog.mandrill.com/important-changes-to-mandrill.html?_ga=1.191167466.1798956689.1418911518
======
dplgk
Previous discussions

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11170713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11170713)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11170806](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11170806)

------
petercooper
Also note that sending bulk emails with Mandrill has been prohibited with
immediate effect.

